# I just found a bone in my can of tuna



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Rusty (Jan 8, 2003)

better than Tuna in your Bone


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

I've had that but one out of every 1,000 can.  One time I open a can up, it looked like their was a fish eye (part of) in it!  Of course I didn't eat it!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2003)

Mmmm...fish eyes.....


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

Then you WOULD like THAI FOOD, then!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah, I eat a can every day for lunch and I often have to pick out really weird looking things, maybe they're tuna fish eyes?


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

or fish intestines.... OK, I'm ready to


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

Call the company and complain...you can get a free case of tuna!


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 8, 2003)

I've had my fair share of tuna scales and other "strange" looking stuff in my cans.


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Call the company and complain...you can get a free case of tuna!



are you kidding or have you done this??


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> are you kidding or have you done this??




My friend did that with some juice company and they sent him a case as well!


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 8, 2003)

Have you tried the tuna in the pouches? No water to drain, it is is great for me on the job 'cause i don't carry a canopener with me. They got salmon in the 7 ounce pouches too. Starkist, Chicken of the sea and Bumble bee make the pouches, but I only found the salmon by Chicken of the sea. They got chicken in the poches too, by the way. I haven't found anything strange in the pouches, everything looks "cleaner" in them for some reason...


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 8, 2003)

Oh yeah, how do you ask for a free case anyways. Do you call them or write them?


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TrustNoOne *_
> Oh yeah, how do you ask for a free case anyways. Do you call them or write them?





Write a real convincing letter that is in grave detail stating what the reason for your disatisfaction.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Write a real convincing letter that is in grave detail stating what the reason for your disatisfaction.



Too much effort.


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

dah!  Don't be lazy!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

I actually love those new pouches too! But I guess even that could have some thingys in there.

Shit.....tonight I found a piece of bone on my plate from my boneless chicken tenderloins (frozen pack!)


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

did you make a wish??


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 8, 2003)

LOL 

I've found bones in tuna before, but I've probably found more bones in Salmon than tuna.  In either case it's rare.

I try and not worry about what's in processed foods anymore.  I still remember seeing a quote from a former FDA boss that went something like this:

'There's more protien from the bug parts in the cereal box, than there are from the cereal itself'


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

OH    stick boy!  That is gross!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

There was a book I read in college about the meat processing industry I think in the 50's. But it talked about all of the things that would get processed into the beef...rats, bugs, etc. I cannot remember the name.

I know that things are much better during this age but there are still things I'm sure that fall into the process.  All the more reason to eat natural foods!


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> There was a book I read in college about the meat processing industry I think in the 50's. But it talked about all of the things that would get processed into the beef...rats, bugs, etc. I cannot remember the name.
> 
> I know that things are much better during this age but there are still things I'm sure that fall into the process.  All the more reason to eat natural foods!




that sounds great Hammer but if I cooked up mega Tuna my GF would kick my ass into next week for the fumigating smell!

BTW, I was about ready to eat when you posted this!  

Thank god what I'm eating isn't processed!


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 9, 2003)

LOL, it's not that gross.  If you really want good protien, then you would probably want to eat a few bugs here and there.  

I was reading that insects are eaten regularly by people except in Europe and North America, I believe it said 80% of all people eat insects by choice, 100% without choice.  

How much protien is in said insect, I have no idea.  I do know that I AM NOT EATING ANY (by choice, anyway  )

Check this out:  (found on one of the bbc sites)

US regulations allow for 75 insect fragments per 50g of wheat flour, two maggots per 100g of tomato sauce or pizza, 20 maggots for canned mushrooms, 60 fragments per 100g of peanut butter and so on). It's estimated that the average person consumes about a kilo of insects a year. And is all the healthier for it.

Not trying to gross anyone out, just um....well, I had a point, but it went over there --->


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

And also, McDonald's hamburgers consist of 30% meal worms.... anyone remember that rumour??


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 9, 2003)

Maybe that's why everything taste the same at MD's?

I never heard that  rumor, actually.  Then again, I never liked MD's - even as a kid.


----------

